# OCing a laptop...Can this be done?



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Just curious if this can be done.......


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

Possible, but the risk of overheating is substantially higher than in desktops. Generally it's not a good idea to OC laptops.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Just googling, some people have done it but yea heat is always an issue. Like my laptop, when I'm using it, its gets like 70 degrees C (CPU at like 100%), now if that was OCed, it might just melt down.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

overclocking a laptop is like russian roulette ............. dont be shocked when you "feel" bang



its a challenge to keep laptops cool under stoak conditions ....... what why they make cooling pads for them etc etc etc


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm with everyone else, If i overclocked my dell it would well... melt... the whole laptop. It's the only thing that puts off heat in it It would literally (I've worked it out, not tried it thank god) melt the plastic on the bottom of it. So unless you can get a mobile zalman cooler Don't even try.


----------

